# Frage zum Elementiumveredelter Auspuff



## Kaykon (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

ich hab mir soeben das chopper rezeot gekauft und bin ganz fleisig zu dem händler geflogen .... dort musste ich fests tellen das ich alles mehrere male kaufen kann auser den auspuff da stand (1) und nach einkauf war er weg .... 

heist das jetzt das ich den mit dem char nur einmal kaufen kann oder kommt der wieder ? 


MfG
kaykon


----------



## red171 (14. Dezember 2008)

nein, das heißt nur das du das teil nur alle 6-8stunden kaufen kannst..

problem ist: das ist für beide fraktionen.. wenn jemand schneller war als du, heißt es warten.


----------



## Toymachine (14. Dezember 2008)

ich bin grad fleissig am ruf farmen, weiss einer schon genau was die mats kosten die man bei k3 kaufen muss?


----------



## Kaykon (14. Dezember 2008)

Toymachine schrieb:


> ich bin grad fleissig am ruf farmen, weiss einer schon genau was die mats kosten die man bei k3 kaufen muss?




ja hab ihn heute 2 mal hergestellt die bei k3 kosten exakt 12500gold


----------



## ach was solls. (14. Dezember 2008)

naja preis ist angemessen .. mir fehlen noch 12k ruf .. gehe fleißig in hero inis , kann man sehr gut kombinieren mit dem ruf ohne wappenrock und den abzeichen, chopper - rezept farmen - gleichzeitig equip farmen

Und das lohnt sich - tatsache - viel mehr als diese einzelnen dailys !


----------



## Toymachine (15. Dezember 2008)

ach schrieb:


> naja preis ist angemessen .. mir fehlen noch 12k ruf .. gehe fleißig in hero inis , kann man sehr gut kombinieren mit dem ruf ohne wappenrock und den abzeichen, chopper - rezept farmen - gleichzeitig equip farmen
> 
> Und das lohnt sich - tatsache - viel mehr als diese einzelnen dailys !



Preis ist angemessen ? also ich hab knapp 2k gold seit anfangs nordend gespart. bis ich mir das leisten kann sind wir bestimmt schon an der 5ten erweiterung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da macht blizz wieder mal was für ingis was echt cool ist, aber das wiederrum nur vielspieler und leute die nicht anderes mache den ganzen tag.... echt schade... 

hab nun den traum vom eigenen Copper an den nagel gehängt....


----------



## Jambafi (15. Dezember 2008)

alter gehts noch blizzard?

Ich meine 12500 Gold ist doch superheftig. Selbst wenn ich von allen meinen Chars alles Gold zusammenkratze bring ich diese Summe nicht auf. Will  Blizzard damit die Goldverkäufer die sämtliche Channels vollspammen fördern oder was haben die sich dabei gedacht?


----------



## ach was solls. (15. Dezember 2008)

bis zuur 5. erweiterung? ach kommt übertreibts nich - ich habe für 5 k gold einen monat gebraucht .. da man jetzt mehr für die dailys bekommt , wenn der patch kommt ( mit mehr täglichen quests ) dann wird das ein klacks. Saronit kannste zur Zeit auch für ziemlich viel im AH verkaufen


----------



## Kaykon (16. Dezember 2008)

ach schrieb:


> bis zuur 5. erweiterung? ach kommt übertreibts nich - ich habe für 5 k gold einen monat gebraucht .. da man jetzt mehr für die dailys bekommt , wenn der patch kommt ( mit mehr täglichen quests ) dann wird das ein klacks. Saronit kannste zur Zeit auch für ziemlich viel im AH verkaufen



so sehe ich das auch ... es ist wirklich nicht all zu schwer 12500 g zu bekommen ... man muss etwas sparen und questen questen questen ... hatte damals mein epicflugmount innerhalb von 2 wochen da ich die epische flinte einige male verkauft habe und genau das kann man jetzt auch tun ... bei uns geht die nesingwary für 4000-5000g ohen probleme weg

e: und das auf garrosh welcher ja ein ganz neuer server ist


----------



## [DM]Zottel (17. Dezember 2008)

Kaykon schrieb:


> e: und das auf garrosh welcher ja ein ganz neuer server ist


Vielleicht liegt es genau daran. Bei nem alten Server kennt jeder nen Ingi mit max lvl der ihm das Ding gegen Mats baut....


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

ka aber trotzdem 12k is schon heftig......... ich mein 6k is schon ne heftige sache und das würd locker reichen damit nicht jeder dahergelaufene freak das ding hat...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red171 (13. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> ka aber trotzdem 12k is schon heftig......... ich mein 6k is schon ne heftige sache und das würd locker reichen damit nicht jeder dahergelaufene freak das ding hat......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das ich das problem.. 6k hat jeder! und wenn leiht er sich die fehlenden 2k woanders!

bei uns aufm Realm z.b. (Ysera, Horde) merkt man z.B. das massige getwinke (account items ab lvl 70 chars) und all diese twinks haben epic flugmount. (was ja schon was heißen soll!)

ich find den preis ganz ehrlich angemessen!! so rennt nämlich wirklich nicht JEDER damit rum.. (Was mich ziemlich nerven würde..) der rote drache nervt schon übelst an ^^


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

also ich hab keine 2k und ich habe nie getwinkt ^^


----------

